

LightTable 0.5.9 now with some Paredit - Mariel
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/light-table-discussion/BIyWHnRcoWc

======
taeric
I have to confess that the more I learn about emacs, the more I am curious
about just what is new in the world of editors/ides. I mean, I understand that
the thread model in emacs is supposed to be lacking, but it really seems that
the only difference between emacs and so many of the "modern" alternatives, is
that emacs is written in elisp, the others are not. Am I missing something
more fundamental?

~~~
agumonkey
The fluidity of lisp based software is something very rare. Trying to extend
Eclipse is a huge pain: need to create a plugin project, learn the
overwhelming api, all this to get a Hello World menu entry. Extending emacs is
two LoC and one shortcut away. Except for the visual side of things, emacs
will ingest any feature ever produced by any new editor on the block. I felt
it when I watched a 2 hour long video about sublime or textmate and how it was
revolutionary whereas there was nothing remotely new in it (except on the pre-
integration).

ps: Personally I'd love to see a rewrite of emacs main packages, it's not
lispy/functional enough for my tastes. Something in the lines of alan kay
minimalism (see VPRI, Ometa)

~~~
sparkie
> ps: Personally I'd love to see a rewrite of emacs main packages, it's not
> lispy/functional enough for my tastes.

There's a project underway to create a Guile base for emacs, which will
include an elisp interpreter for compatibility. Scheme is more lispy than
lisp, and lexical scoping is an obvious win. Hopefully this project will be a
huge cleanup and simplify things.

There's also a Guile project called Emacsy, which is an attempt to create an
embeddable library for the kind of core, non text-editing functionality emacs
has, to be used in other apps (eg, minibuffers, keybindings, runtime
configuration etc).

~~~
agumonkey
I know these. While they're still working on it, since emacs24 elisp with
lexical scoping, and some 'stdlib' like dash could help simplify things.
People were also discussing writing some non-toy-project lazy stream library
that could be very helpfull to process buffers in a functional manner.

Have you used emacsy yourself ? I like this project a lot, and wanna extend
many programs with it but I'm not versed into this kind of C programming.

------
marco_salvatori
Has anyone out there used LightTable on production project. What are your
impressions of its usability? How has it affected you productivity? How does
well does it integrate with other tools for your platform? Other...?

